# Well, I'm in....



## j d worthington (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry for the facetious title. The new _Lovecraft Annual_ (#5) is about to be released, and yours truly has a piece in there. I got the notice about it this morning, and it seems I'm in heady company:

http://www.hippocampuspress.com/jou...5-2011?zenid=a71411f2b262c4e110441f63466d8fc4


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll say it again -- Woooooohoooo! 

'bout ruddy time.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Aug 13, 2011)

*J.D:* Congrats. 

Although perhaps it is they that should be in awe.


----------



## Pyan (Aug 13, 2011)

Good on yer, Mr W! And in good company, too._ Shabash!_


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations, JD. 


And I see that you've been given top billing. (Or are you the... er... house scholar for that publication? )


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice one JD, well done!


----------



## The Judge (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Boneman (Aug 13, 2011)

Way to go JD! A small step for one man, a giant leap for ...erm... err... an author...!


----------



## Lobolover (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations JD, you deserve it


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations, JD.  Excellent news.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you all. I'm very pleased that this is coming out, but I'm really impressed with the other names there. As I mention in the Lovecraft thread, I see R. Boerem is doing a piece on "The City", which is a piece I also wrote about around the same time I did this one on "The House"... and I am very curious to see what he has to say about that one.

I'm also finding it fascinating that, at the same time I'm working on (what is proving to be) a monstrously big piece covering some pieces HPL did during the spring and summer of 1920, all of which dealt with a Graeco-Roman theme, and which had various other similarities... this issue has pieces on "Lovecraft's borrowings from the Greeks" and the Latin influences on his works (including those "endless bacchanals", etc.)... all of which are things which are part of what I'm dealing with right now... so all sorts of new information for me to consider, which may cause me to reassess some aspects of what I'm doing... exciting stuff!

At any rate, thank you, one and all, for the congratulations and the good wishes!....


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## J-WO (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonderful, congratulations


----------



## dask (Aug 14, 2011)

Not since the Advent has there been such good news. "No brag, just fact." Walter Brennan


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 14, 2011)

Well done JD! It would appear we have Horror royalty in our midst...

I will try and see about sourcing a copy of this when I do my next round of online purchases.


----------



## nixie (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations j.d


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you, thank you... and anyone who does pick it up, I hope they enjoy. (I also hope you'll enjoy the other pieces in there, which have _me_ anxious to get a copy of the thing....)

Horror royalty??? erm, thanks, but I think you must be thinking of someone else...........

Walter Brennan, eh? Completely off-topic but... was that man _ever_ young? He and Edward Everett Horton.... (The latter of whom, along with Jay Ward, may have had a lot to do with the twisted sense of humor I have to this day....)


----------



## dask (Aug 14, 2011)

j. d. worthington said:


> Walter Brennan, eh? Completely off-topic but... was that man _ever_ young?


No, I don't thing so.


j. d. worthinhton said:


> He and Edward Everett Horton.... (The latter of whom, along with Jay Ward, may have had a lot to do with the twisted sense of humor I have to this day....)


I agree. Brilliantly funny --- at any age!


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 19, 2014)

I've neglected to put anything here about other items which have been published (they can be found in the Lovecraft forum), but I'm going to blow my horn on this one, as it's been a while, what with my life having become so insane the last couple of years. Anyhoo... this year's *Lovecraft Annual* will also feature a piece by me on the subject of Lovecraft and WWI poet Alan Seeger (it can be seen at the end of the list):

http://www.hippocampuspress.com/journals/lovecraft-annual/lovecraft-annual-no.-8-2014


----------



## ratsy (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool JD. Well done!


----------



## Juliana (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Parson (Aug 21, 2014)

Well deserved J.D. Congratulations!


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 21, 2014)

Ratsy, Juliana, and Parson: Many thanks! Now, let's see if I can get that collection of essays into shape by the end of the year.....


----------

